# Should we do Luxemberg



## telboy1 (Nov 3, 2007)

We have got a tunnel crossing late on the wednesday evening returning late sunday night. We had planned to go to Luxemberg and everyone we tell says why there. They have all said we would only want to stay for a day. We have done Brugge and Amsterdam a couple of times. Any suggestions for a 4 day break, or should we go to Luxemberg and make our own mind up about it. Hubbys time off is precious so we want to make the most of it.. Any suggestions most welcome.
Thanks Dawn


----------



## 109659 (Feb 2, 2008)

Go for it . The Diekirk, Elltlbuck area is beautiful. Wonderful river valleys and fairy castles lit up at night. Oh, and some good campsites also.
Don


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Luxembourg's Ok, ( :roll: ), some nice countryside; we stopped for a couple of nights at a big site in the north last year (sorry, not much time, but it was a site that takes camping cheques - excellent with pool & everything, with a nice village & chateau nearby). If nothing else, buy diesel in Luxembourg!.
You can't go wrong by going just down the Mosel into Germany at Trier & follow the river along. Superb motorhoming country. 

Do a search on Mosel in Germany touring - it'll be well worth it :wink:


----------



## kennyo (Mar 22, 2006)

We thought the city was worth seeing and would do again as we got a lot more than what we expected so I would recommend it


----------



## speedytincan (Dec 22, 2005)

*Luxemberg and everyone we tell says why there*

If only to fill up with cheaper diesel.


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

We thought the city itself was great and a good site just to the south on the bus routes. The site is in the MHF directory.


----------

